# How To Train a Pigeon Commands



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Hi All,

I just got my first pigeon, he is fledgling right now, about 4 weeks old:

I want to know what are some of the best methods of training a pigeon commands. These commands would be something like "Come to my shoulder" , "Come here".

I guess this technique would revolve around reinforcement with food. 

Any help would be greatly appreciated

THANKS!
-josh


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

*raw unsalted and cut-up spanish peanuts*

My pet Skye will fly to my shoulder anytime or at the sight of peanut/s in my hands, I don't have to call him to come to my shoulder. 

I also have regular (non pet) homers that will fly to me, but only when I have peanuts, they are very unfriendly otherwise.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Treesa,

How long did it take you to get him to come to your shoulder? Did it just come with time?
My pidge is a male and is obviously bonding well with my girlfriend, but pays little attention to me.
He is only about 5 weeks old, we have had him for about 1 week so far.

Thanks,
-josh


----------



## Skyeking (Jan 17, 2003)

StanelyPidge09 said:


> Treesa,
> 
> * *How long did it take you to get him to come to your shoulder? *Did it just come with time?
> My pidge is a male and is obviously bonding well with my girlfriend, but pays little attention to me.
> ...


* In almost the time it takes for them to develop a taste for peanuts, but once they do watch out!

You can also try safflower seeds, my birds love them, but you can only give a little as it is high in fat and will give them the "runs."

The bird may be bonded to your girlfriend right now and looks at her as the "parent", things may change as the bird matures.


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Treesa,

I just chopped up some peanuts last night into small bits... he pecks at them, but doesnt seem to eat any... Is this what you mean by "developing a taste for them"?

Keep in mind, we are unsure as to what his eating capabilities are... he seems to be intimidated by some of the larger seeds we offer. He was orphaned at a young age, and we are not too sure how much he was shown how to do.

Thanks again, you guys are so helpful,

Josh


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StanelyPidge09 said:


> Treesa,
> 
> I just chopped up some peanuts last night into small bits... he pecks at them, but doesnt seem to eat any... Is this what you mean by "developing a taste for them"?
> 
> ...


try safflower seeds, you can put away his food for awhile so he is hungry, and then try the safflower seed in his dish put near you, and do that the same time every day and then use your hand and he should eat out of your hand if he is hungry. Pigeons do this with food as a motivator so that is the only reason he may act "tame" or interact with you. not because he thinks your cool to hang around with..


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Thanks Spirit,

The only problem right now, my weekly schedule doesn allow me ot be home much during the afternoon, until around 4:30 PM is 1-4:30 too long to leave him without food?

How long is "too long" to leave him without food?

I want him to be hungry but not starving.

Thanks,
Josh


----------



## spirit wings (Mar 29, 2008)

StanelyPidge09 said:


> Thanks Spirit,
> 
> The only problem right now, my weekly schedule doesn allow me ot be home much during the afternoon, until around 4:30 PM is 1-4:30 too long to leave him without food?
> 
> ...


well I feed my pigeons in the am, but they eat all of it in about 15 mins, so you will have to measure his feed and take it up after 20 min or so, if he skips a meal he will be fine, and hungry for the next feeding... after 4 pm is fine to hand feed him some seeds for his pm meal.


----------



## Larry_Cologne (Jul 6, 2004)

I had my rescued-as-a-baby and hand-raised *Pidgiepoo* ride around on my shoulder, or on a piece of carpet wrapped around a backpack strap. Later, if I tapped my shoulder with my finger tips, he would fly to my shoulder (if he were so inclined).

After seeing him fly to the shoulder of a passing (gray-haired, bearded) stranger once, I didn't want my other rescues coming to my shoulder, since they had to live on the street eventually. I did not want to hear of a "rabid" pigeon who attacked someone, and what the results would probably be.

Larry


----------



## Columba livia! (May 4, 2009)

I say it's fine to tame a bird as long as it is a pet.

hey, if you get your bird tame stanelypidg, you could use him as an education animal.
(Animal embassador) 

Anyway good luck with your bird! -Columba livia!


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

Colmbia, 

Yes, id love to, i just need some tips on taming him.

Thanks
-josh


----------



## JGregg (Jul 28, 2003)

I'm just curious, is your bird eating on his own?


----------



## StanelyPidge09 (May 22, 2009)

JGregg,

Yes he is. He is mostly eating small stuff though: millet and pieces of oat flakes.

Does it take time for him to get the courage to swallow something larger?

Keep in mind he was an orphan at a young age and might not have learned to eat larger items.

He tries to eat the cut up pieces of peanut but chickens out and drops them.

Thanks!
josh


----------

